# Cuddling with close friends



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Do you ever find comfort/happiness with cuddling/snuggling/laying beside your closest friends? do u find it takes away the anxiety and depression or atleast lessens it???


----------



## dirty andy

Yes.


----------



## Mankini

Cuddling is where its at. Nothing better than a hot fire, couple bottles of wine, and a warm girl!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

voodoochile76 said:


> Cuddling is where its at. Nothing better than a hot fire, couple bottles of wine, and a warm girl!


 
yes  very romantic too


----------



## Odin

Cuddling by a campfire is always good.
Also good opportunity for mutual grooming. 
If you rub my belly I purr like a mangy tomcat.
::cat::


----------



## Mankini

Gross Odin. I do NOT want to pet yer belly OR hear you purr like a contented stray cat!!!! LOL I would much rather finger feed tuna out of a can to Julie Newmar.


----------



## Odin

voodoochile76 said:


> I would much rather finger feed tuna out of a can to Julie Newmar.



Fuck I knew it. Your Adam Fucking West aren't ya...

I knew if I hung around the traveler scene I'd run into Adam Fucking West some day. 

Damn.

Good luck with Julie Newmar... looks like your fingers will get that fishy stank on em one way or another.


----------



## Mankini

There can only be one....Batman. Impostors! Always surrounded by Impostors!!


----------



## Road Hobbit

I'll cuddle with someone for warmth to not freeze my ass off if its cold, but other than that I hate cuddling.


----------



## Art101

Yes I have friends I can cuddle with and watch movies or what not.It is nice and conveys a feeling of safety.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Cuddling is great, as long as the person you're cuddling with, doesn't expect more than the act of being close, if you're not looking for more.


----------



## Road Hobbit

Yea that's definitely something I've encountered a lot since I've stopped looking for more...doesn't help my hatred for either lol


----------



## Matt Derrick

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 24449
> There can only be one....Batman. Impostors! Always surrounded by Impostors!!



what is this a picture of?

and yes, travel punks should cuddle more often


----------



## Mankini

Its a guy putting a fish in his shortz.


----------



## Kal

What @Andrea Van Scoyoc said.


----------



## NomadicHobo

ill cuddle with you


----------



## erisiansnafu

Cuddle Puddle


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

erisiansnafu said:


> Cuddle Puddle



thats awesome


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Cuddling is great, as long as the person you're cuddling with, doesn't expect more than the act of being close, if you're not looking for more.[/QUOTE
> 
> I cuddle with one of my closest friendz when i feel like shit, there something very comforting/calming about it


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

NomadicHobo said:


> ill cuddle with you


 I be your cuddlewhoere lol


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

voodoochile76 said:


> Its a guy putting a fish in his shortz.


 lol hilarious


----------



## Parker Free

Definitely agree that cuddling with a close friend, of either sex, is a fantastic way to get comfort and a feeling of safety. Only if they don't try for more, though, cuz that changes the dynamics...experienced both ways. 

Of course, if you WANT the other person, and things heat up, that's totally cool too, but that's another subject, LOL.


----------



## Mankini

Cuddling? Hotties? I'll be there with bellz on.


----------



## Durp

Naked "just" cuddles= non existant haha


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I love cuddling. Usually with the opposite sex. I mean, it often _does_ turn into something a little more... erm... exciting than cuddling, but the cuddling part is very nice. There's something relaxing and natural about kissing and holding someone close to me. Just makes my whole day brighter and more human.


----------



## spectacular

I miss cuddling. this is making me want to find someone hehe


----------



## GuerrillaLorax

Childgoddess said:


> Do you ever find comfort/happiness with cuddling/snuggling/laying beside your closest friends? do u find it takes away the anxiety and depression or atleast lessens it???


Yes I love to cuddle! Definitely helps with depression and makes me feel cared about. It's nice the rare occasion it happens.


----------



## streetchild25

a good cuddle is priceless


----------



## Di Cruz31

_I still haven't found friends that are ok with this type of display, while it's awesome, i can only see myself doing it with my fiance, but I have thought about opening up more, and trying to get closer to people, but its always my instinct to think it is wrong,not that it is, ive just been in emotionally abusive relationships, it always stops me._


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

When I was in SF a few days ago, 5 people and I cuddled up under some blankets in the back of a van. No sex or anything. Just good people and good conversation to backdrop of body heat. Cuddle parties are highly recommended.


----------



## HoboinaTux

I absolutely love to cuddle with someone at night. But theres a line of "awkward sexy times" that is quite frustrating. If you are able to become content there's nothing like it.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Noooope. Nope nope nope. 
That is 10 pounds of 'nope' in a 5 pound bag.
I'm not a big fan of people touching me or getting into my personal space. So group cuddling is a no go. Hell it takes me a while to warm up to even cuddling with a significant other. 

Although I guess I shouldn't say it will never happen, I would just prefer it didn't.


----------



## Matt Derrick

EphemeralStick said:


> Noooope. Nope nope nope.
> That is 10 pounds of 'nope' in a 5 pound bag.
> I'm not a big fan of people touching me or getting into my personal space. So group cuddling is a no go. Hell it takes me a while to warm up to even cuddling with a significant other.
> 
> Although I guess I shouldn't say it will never happen, I would just prefer it didn't.



no offense, but i'm actually kind of surprised to hear that, i always pictured you as a cuddly person 

as for me, i'd take cuddling over sex right now, most of the booty i've been getting over the past few years has been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Matt Derrick You wouldn't be the only one. It seems that I give off the impression that I like that sort of thing but nope. I'm not a germ-a-phobe or anything like that, I just get extremely annoyed very quickly when people touch me. Just ask @Cornelius Vango, "Andy is a dainty little flower, that will bite your fucking head off" or something to that effect.

I'm also not big on hugging people I've just met. Only close friends. The worst is when people give you shit for that, which happens. Siiiiigh.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Lol! I remember saying that. Andy hugs are good tho


----------



## xpolx

Cuddles rule sometimes their the only answer


----------



## todd

yes


----------



## deleted user

EphemeralStick said:


> Noooope. Nope nope nope.
> That is 10 pounds of 'nope' in a 5 pound bag.
> I'm not a big fan of people touching me or getting into my personal space. So group cuddling is a no go. Hell it takes me a while to warm up to even cuddling with a significant other.
> 
> Although I guess I shouldn't say it will never happen, I would just prefer it didn't.


 10 out of 10 can relate to this. I have space issue's. That's it. Back to back for warmth maybe....Also fun old thread.


----------



## Baby Huey

Childgoddess said:


> Do you ever find comfort/happiness with cuddling/snuggling/laying beside your closest friends? do u find it takes away the anxiety and depression or atleast lessens it???


That shit turns into a heart ache


----------



## DuHastMich

I'm always down for some friendly spooning. Or hugging while laying down in whatever position seems prudent. Not necessarily a "cuddle whore", but I'll rarely turn down an opportunity to pass out extended hugs.


----------



## salxtina

Childgoddess yes absolutely, thanks for starting this thread, and I've seen from your more recent posts yr relationship stresses ended up with you going yr way alone among a lot of judgemental people, I really hope you're doing okay, it's a lot of unfair attitudes that you don't deserve from people in any way. 

Di Cruz - I can relate to some of that, for me it wasn't emotionally abusive relationships that got in my way necessarily. But there's been twice that I had people in my life I could be affectionate with a lot without it being a romantic/sexual thing. Both times they were the ones to initiate it or talk about it, I'd have better chances if that was something I could bring up with people but haven't really felt like I could so far

I was looking at the recent polyamory thread on here too any maybe some of what I'm thinking belongs there more...


----------



## Strangeandsolo

erisiansnafu said:


> Cuddle Puddle



How much Molly was involved in that pic I wonder? Sorry for the edit but to add to the convo and not drive by comment... I find it hard to cuddle. Even with the opposite sex. I can cuddle dogs. Lol I do hugs. Also I like laying in bed with my lover in a cuddling way but sex has always been involved. I'm kinda broken down though about my why's .


----------



## Coywolf

I love cuddling, but most every time, it turns me on. The few times I've been in situations with the opposite sex where it was a "cuddle only" event has almost always turned into something more.

I was the enactor of about 60% of those situations, but every time the other person told me they were also glad I had done so. 

Platonic cuddling is hard for me, just mainly because being close to someone I care about turns me on. I can NOT help it. I just get horny. If not horny, at least my...um...natural actions become apparent the the other person. And if it is strictly platonic, that becomes embarrassing, and that can get akward.

It may have something to do with me being under-sexed though. If I were to have a significant other or something, that may not happen. I dunno.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Mankini said:


> Cuddling is where its at. Nothing better than a hot fire, couple bottles of wine, and a warm girl!



This is not cuddling...this is foreplay...


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Coywolf said:


> It may have something to do with me being under-sexed though. If I were to have a significant other or something, that may not happen. I dunno.



This is totally normal man so don't be shy about it, it's how I am, cuddling gives us boners, its ok!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Childgoddess said:


> Do you ever find comfort/happiness with cuddling/snuggling/laying beside your closest friends? do u find it takes away the anxiety and depression or atleast lessens it???



Me personally, NO. I have cuddled with good man friends and its always been awkward, or cuddling with women or groups, it's like ok, I have a boner? Now what?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

erisiansnafu said:


> Cuddle Puddle




Only like one person here is actually cuddling everyone else seems like they were forced into a photo op....just sayin.


----------



## hornedplant

Cuddling with friends is great and we highly recommend it

really miss piling into a room way too small for the number of people inside and cuddling with everyone, smoking pot out the window
of course, the room being small and there being only one window meant it got kinda hot so we'd frequently end up with our clothes off


----------

